# My p226 has tiny scratch on the slide.



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

I noticed a tiny nick/scratch along the slide rail of my p226 when field stripped it last night.
Is that normal? It still shoots beautifully, but it still concerns me.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have 3 sons and after teaching them to shoot years ago I dont think I had a single firearm that DIDNT have a scratch or ding,
If it still functions properly I wouldnt sweat it.


----------



## Grayhair (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess you'll need to decide if your a shooter or a gun collector.

Shooter: dings and scratches mean your doing your part. (and they adds a little personality)

Collector: You should be extremely concerned, your investment is devaluing.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Demonio said:


> I noticed a tiny nick/scratch along the slide rail of my p226 when field stripped it last night.
> Is that normal? It still shoots beautifully, but it still concerns me.


That indicates a defective gun and is very dangerous.

I'll give you $100.00 for it, and I'll even pay for shipping. :mrgreen:


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't let him take advantage of you; I'll go $125.00.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to be that guy - complained about scratches. 

Now, tons of guns later, and many years since I bought my 1st one in 1993.... I know that guns get scratched thru use, no matter how careful U are... And, I'm not even talking about a gun that gets carried in a holster.

I can sympathize, as I previously had friends tease me about my "museum pieces" - haha.

I do have some gun I carry, and others that never get holstered. No point in beating them all to hell. But, I still shoot them all, and nothing stays perfect unless you just lock it away and don't shoot it at all.

Look at it as a car. It sure sucks as you get rock damage (on the front end) and spots ya can't get off over time. But, it happens. 4 years after owning a new car - even if ya wash it 2x a week - you are still gonna have some visible wear. Same with a gun.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the scratch is only noteworthy if you got it by pistol whipping someone who is now lucky they aint shot


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I called Germany, and told them your problem, and they started singing Auch du leiber Demonio......


----------

